# Guess How Many



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 31, 2010)

We all know how goats love to deceive, so I thought I'd share the guessing game we've been playing here for the last couple of weeks!  Here's a pic of one of my NMGA does taken on the 28th.  I'm probably about to jinx myself, but her ligs are soft right now and she's strutted so we're close.  She has only ever had a singleton in the past so I'm trying not to get too excited about the prospect of twins.  

How many this time y'all?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 31, 2010)

great googleymoogley that goat is about to blow! well even if she isnt close... WOW!

and i thought our Nibbles was huge!

um.. i'm guessing she has 47 babies in there.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 31, 2010)

Is there a prize?  OFG know nothing about birthin' goats.....47!  Hah!   She obviously has 16 in there, anyone can see it plain as day.


----------



## warthog (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, I have never seen a goat so huge! 

I will say triplets.

Is there a prize for the winner. 

Good luck, can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 31, 2010)

NO FAIR...Warthog stole my answer. 

*pouts*

*kicks rocks*


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 31, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Is there a prize?  OFG know nothing about birthin' goats.....47!  Hah!   She obviously has 16 in there, anyone can see it plain as day.


ha! i dont know nothin' about birthin goats.. but i know what i NEED to:

1. get bottle of tequila
2. call 4H neighbor kid

ha!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 31, 2010)

Currently I'm cautiously hopeful it's twins and I don't think there's a snowball's chance it Hades there's trips in there but that's only because of her unbroken singleton streak.  Right now I'm still sweating bullets that it's a lone 10 lb buck and a whole bunch of fluid. 

The absolute satisfaction of outwitting a goat will be prize enough for the winner, I think.   Although, free, if she births 16 kids tonight I will mail you one of them as a prize.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 31, 2010)

Yay!  More goaties for me!!!  (Plain brown wrapper, please, so dh won't get suspicious....)

One of my does looked like that from behind last time (only taller) and she had that one little peanut doeling who stuck like a cork.  I had my baptism by fire in birthin' goats, if you will recall.....Although it was kinda like working in a warehouse with no lighting....   Both mama and baby are doing well, btw, and I'll be sending samples into BioTracking in 2-3 weeks!  On both of them!

Please post pics asap so I can pick out my baby goat.  I do get to choose from the 16, right?  Well, 15, anyways, I suppose you should get the very first pick...


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 31, 2010)

I won't tell you that Tia looked like that last year and had Quads.

Doodle wasn't that wide and had Quads.

Hillary was about that big...and had that one big boy.

There's just no countin' from the outside, darn it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope, if she has 16 YOU get first pick.  I will need first pick only of what's in the liquor cabinet here.


----------



## warthog (Dec 31, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> NO FAIR...Warthog stole my answer.
> 
> *pouts*
> 
> *kicks rocks*


We'll share the prize, Roll.


----------



## warthog (Dec 31, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Currently I'm cautiously hopeful it's twins and I don't think there's a snowball's chance it Hades there's trips in there but that's only because of her unbroken singleton streak.  Right now I'm still sweating bullets that it's a lone 10 lb buck and a whole bunch of fluid.
> 
> The absolute satisfaction of outwitting a goat will be prize enough for the winner, I think.   Although, free, if she births 16 kids tonight I will mail you one of them as a prize.


Nah, Believe me it's trips!!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2010)

My goodness, it is plain as day.  Can't y'all see that it is so obvious!   

There are 9 in there, 6 girls and 3 boys.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 31, 2010)

I guess 2 big boys.


----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

ok here is what you do!  " pretend that that doe is going to have 1 kid" the goat can sense what you are thinking and will always do what you arent thinking.  so if you think she is having one she may twins triplets or quads. It definately isnt uncommon for one that big to have a single though.  but i bet that she has 2 kids...  one boy and one girl...


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 31, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the tequila.  Where do I find the 4H kid?


----------



## PattySh (Dec 31, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! She looks like she is ready to explode. Not sure how old she is but assuming she has had several birthings. I am guessing BIG Twins. I have a goat due in  late Feb that is already showing and last year barely showed and had a 10# kid. Hoping for tiny trips  but I bet larger twins.


----------



## crazyland (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow! 
You are scaring me with her size! 
I think she will have trips though. All those singletons was just a warm-up.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 1, 2011)

1 tiny little buck and a whole bunch of fluid!!!!! LOL 47 & 16 kids.... I want a goat that can do that!


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you feel anything in there?  On my friend's nigi that was HUGE we felt 2 def heads and then she had a third hiding in the middle.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 1, 2011)

We are all wanting to know how many, I just showed her pic to my husband and he says:  GOOD GRIEF!!!  That's his extreme comment when he's impressed!!

Hope you have LOTS!!!!!!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess trips as well! Hoping a safe and happy delivery for all involved parties


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope that's triplets, at least. She can't possibly be very comfortable carrying all that around, ouch. 

I had a doe do that last year, she was so big nobody could believe it, she needed a ramp to be loaded into the car because she couldn't jump up the two feet to get in. We were sure it was quads...and it ended up being two freaking huge 12 pound bucks that I thought I would never get delivered because they had such big fat heads. She's even bigger this year...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

Well folks, We unfortunately suffered our first losses early yesterday morning.    She was in fact carrying twin bucks, one was enormous and one was normally sized.  They were both anxious to come into the world and attempting to do it at the same time.  A nasty dystocia ensued.  I was able to get the larger of the two out but it took a long time and the stress was too much for him.  Our vet had to get the second kid out but by then it was too late.

This is the first time we've lost any of the goats and although I've been fully aware from day one that it was an eventuality it was still painful.  I couldn't help feeling like a failure when I had a healthy kid trying to nurse on my finger while still in the birth canal and dead by the time he was on the ground.  If the highs on the other ends of the spectrum weren't just as powerful I would have thrown in the towel yesterday.  Who knew kidding season was three months of manic depression, anyway?

The good news in all this is that the vet didn't feel any tearing in the uterus and thinks the dam will be ok with a little extra TLC.  And, she twinned for the first time in her life after we were convinced she never would.  The fact that my vet came out at 8 AM on New Year's day without so much as a sigh did not go unappreciated.  I can also tell you that the likelihood of me keeping it together while I was up to my elbows for two hours is slim to none if I hadn't had a friend and experienced producer on speaker phone at the wee hours of New Year's morning.  For these things I am so thankful!

I will keep everyone updated on mama's recovery.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## warthog (Jan 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, hope mum recovers quickly


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry. 

I had the exact same experience 6 yrs ago, w/ the 'best' boer doe I'd ever had at the time.  She had tangled trips that I just could not get out.
Hours later I was covered in blood and crying.
I couldn't get a vet to come here or see her at the office (holiday weekend) and I more or less killed her by destroying her uterus trying so hard to get the babies out.
When she went into shock I had dh put her down and I cut the trips out.  It was too late, we lost all 4 of them.
I was completely ready to quit, it is a devastating, heartbreaking experience.
I'm so glad you're not going to give up and agree, good support is the best.

Again, I'm awfully sorry you had to go through it.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 2, 2011)

oh no!

that just sucks.. sorry
:-(


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks folks, I do appreciate the support here too.

Roll, that's the worst thing I've heard.  I don't think people without the joyful experience of brand new healthy kids could understand why you wouldn't have quit after going through that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Even after all the time I have been in alpacas, it never gets any easier.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am SOOOO SORRY for you!!!    

This is always the worst part of raising them!!!     Praying for a speedy recovery for Momma!!  And hope new buck is strong and doing well....

Again, I am sorry!!!  I pray for Peace for you all!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope you all are doing well and I'm wishing you a happy 2011 even if it didn't start out as you had hoped.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear you lost them. At least mama goat is doing ok though. Losing babies like that is so hard.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 3, 2011)

It ruined my day, too, just ask Ben.  All the wind right out of my sails.  I'm SO SO sorry!  Hopefully your first AND your last...


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad momma's going to be ok.

Roll - I can't imagine losing all those babies AND the doe.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry 


Mossy Stone Farm home to~

PB Nubains and Pygora's


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

Lots and lots of hugs your way! That's a very terrible thing to go through!!! I am so glad the doe is ok. Thinking of you!


----------



## poorboys (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry for your lost, every year I fear the worst, Last year 2 born with one leg tucked under stress me, I can't imagine what you went thru. Hopefully the rest will have easy deliveries. so sorry.


----------

